# Spark plug changing?



## DBSS_Gohan (Sep 19, 2004)

Ok, Iv got new spark plugs, but... the current ones are a little... wedged in there with the plugs, do I need to remove some stuff before hand, or is it possible to get them all without removing anything? Also, someone told me that the (oh, by the way, its a 1986 300ZX N/A) That these cars need special spark wires that I have to get from nissan, is that true?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright about the wires. No just normal 7mm or 8mm wires are just fine

The spark plugs... Ha what a bitch they were

The passenger bank isn't too bad. Just have some extensions and a deep well socket with the rubber insert.

The driver bank is the problem. The first 2 from the front aren't real bad it's the one closest to the firewall that is the problem. I had to take the throttle linkage off. (2 10MM bolts no big deal. and that was only because getting the spark plug wires was hard (they kept bending) It took me roughly 4 hours cleaning the spark plug holes of any debri that might fall in.

4 hours = All new spark plugs and wires. You might have better sucess that I did. I sure hope you do


----------



## DBSS_Gohan (Sep 19, 2004)

ha! Im already profiting off my Z! Someone lost a socket right beside my spark plug hole, and couldent get it out! Now.... I just have to try to get it out myself... lol... if only I had a giant magnet...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yes that kind of stuff happens. Try surgical pliers (long and skinny)


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Hmm I had to remove absolutely nothing off my Z to get to teh spark plugs , except for the IA unit strapped to the side of the intake mani on the driver side. Pull that little unit , and a wobble extension should allow you to get to the rest of them with no problems.  I pulled all 6 plugs in less than 20 minutes.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

you also probably didn't have spark plugs that haven't been changed in 100K+ miles and spark plug wires breaking and seized on the plugs themselves. It's really hard to get a socket to hold on there when you can't remove the boot


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> you also probably didn't have spark plugs that haven't been changed in 100K+ miles and spark plug wires breaking and seized on the plugs themselves. It's really hard to get a socket to hold on there when you can't remove the boot


 There a trick to that. Push on the plug boot first and then pull. Pops right off 90% of the time. Sometimes you have to do it twice.


----------



## DBSS_Gohan (Sep 19, 2004)

uh guys? Greased up spark plug wont come out, What do I put in there to get it out?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

try canned air and blast the crap out. Or WD-40 or some kind of relasing agent


----------



## DBSS_Gohan (Sep 19, 2004)

And how do I get my sparks out on the drivers side? I cant even get the plugs out! I used screwdrivers like chopsticks to get the ones on the other side out.... what do I use on this side?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey, by the way did you find the tool in the back of the car that is made to take the spark plugs out of the motor?

Dont pull on the wires whatever you do- or to be honest with you, if the wires are that old then you probably need some new ones anyways- go to discount and for like 37 bucks you can get autolite pros and just rip the old ones out man

when you get them out take the safety clips off the tips- that will help you next time. I seem to be changing my plugs once every two weeks sometimes b/c I do stupid stuff and foul them-lol


----------



## DBSS_Gohan (Sep 19, 2004)

Actualy, Im not changing them just yet, but Im having a problem getting them off my spark plugs, not off the disrtibutor thing, but Ill go search the hatch for tools, ty.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Hey, by the way did you find the tool in the back of the car that is made to take the spark plugs out of the motor?
> 
> Dont pull on the wires whatever you do- or to be honest with you, if the wires are that old then you probably need some new ones anyways- go to discount and for like 37 bucks you can get autolite pros and just rip the old ones out man
> 
> when you get them out take the safety clips off the tips- that will help you next time. I seem to be changing my plugs once every two weeks sometimes b/c I do stupid stuff and foul them-lol


that's when you know somethin is wrong


----------



## DBSS_Gohan (Sep 19, 2004)

HAHA! Sparks changed! I havent started her up yet, Im gonna do my oil first, then start her, Now to get under the car and start tearing away at that filter. Then to find my coolant leak. Those were the hardest plugs Iv ever changed, but once I actualy started trying to stick my hands in there, it got a lot easier. Hopefully she runs right still... Like I was saying, I dont think the other plugs have ever been changed, they were quite a bit rusted, and were in general bad condition.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

What kind of plugs did you use?


----------

